# Parts for RVISION b17 trail lite bantamn



## Barking Spider (Jul 28, 2017)

Just bought a batamn Trail lite and need some replacement parts. Any suggestions. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 28, 2017)

What parts do you need?


----------



## Barking Spider (Jul 28, 2017)

Looking for replacement Canvas and hoop for front bed as it is missing. The 4 clamps that hold the fold out beds are shot.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 28, 2017)

What year is it?  Might try here http://tweetys.com/?gclid=CKfG9_7DrdUCFQOtaQodKzEDvQ


----------



## C Nash (Jul 28, 2017)

Another place where you might get help is http://r-visioncamping.org/


----------

